# Dell SAS 6/iR SAS/SATA pci express UCS-61

## Cr0t

Did anyone get this card to work in gentoo?

----------

## SkyLeach

is it a ServerWorks MegaRaid?  if so I just set one up.

----------

## Cr0t

 *SkyLeach wrote:*   

> is it a ServerWorks MegaRaid?  if so I just set one up.

 Googled through the inet, but nobody could really get the card to work. Hangs and stuff.

----------

## SkyLeach

I'm assuming you can boot the livecd/dvd?

what does lspci -v say about the card?

----------

## Cr0t

 *SkyLeach wrote:*   

> I'm assuming you can boot the livecd/dvd?
> 
> what does lspci -v say about the card?

 I didn't buy the card yet, however I was thinking about it. At this point I am trying to find a card between $100-150 with 8 ports.

----------

## SkyLeach

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

>  *SkyLeach wrote:*   I'm assuming you can boot the livecd/dvd?
> 
> what does lspci -v say about the card? I didn't buy the card yet, however I was thinking about it. At this point I am trying to find a card between $100-150 with 8 ports.

 

ah!  Well, I'm not going to try to convince you based on my experience setting up a dell server yesterday, but your card sounds exactly like the one in the server I set up and it worked perfectly with a 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 kernel (arch/x86_64) using the ServerWorks MegaRaid driver.

System was blazing-fast.  I did a stage1 install in less than 3 hours including a 50+GB mysql database.

----------

## Cr0t

 *SkyLeach wrote:*   

>  *Cr0t wrote:*    *SkyLeach wrote:*   I'm assuming you can boot the livecd/dvd?
> 
> what does lspci -v say about the card? I didn't buy the card yet, however I was thinking about it. At this point I am trying to find a card between $100-150 with 8 ports. 
> 
> ah!  Well, I'm not going to try to convince you based on my experience setting up a dell server yesterday, but your card sounds exactly like the one in the server I set up and it worked perfectly with a 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 kernel (arch/x86_64) using the ServerWorks MegaRaid driver.
> ...

 I have found those cards on ebay dirt cheap, however two SAS cables are not that cheap  :Sad: 

----------

## SkyLeach

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

>  *SkyLeach wrote:*    *Cr0t wrote:*    *SkyLeach wrote:*   I'm assuming you can boot the livecd/dvd?
> 
> what does lspci -v say about the card? I didn't buy the card yet, however I was thinking about it. At this point I am trying to find a card between $100-150 with 8 ports. 
> 
> ah!  Well, I'm not going to try to convince you based on my experience setting up a dell server yesterday, but your card sounds exactly like the one in the server I set up and it worked perfectly with a 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 kernel (arch/x86_64) using the ServerWorks MegaRaid driver.
> ...

 

yeah, sas is nice but not cheap

10K SATA w/ hw raid is about all I could ever afford personally, but my employer got the server.

unfortunately without seeing detailed information on the card I can't say if it was the same as what was in the dell.  A google search did show that what you pasted matched the ServerWorks MegaRaid driver, but since both are SAS 6 and PCI express but I don't know the PCI ident code I can't say for certain that it is the same card/chipset.  sorry :-/

----------

## Cr0t

 *SkyLeach wrote:*   

>  *Cr0t wrote:*    *SkyLeach wrote:*    *Cr0t wrote:*    *SkyLeach wrote:*   I'm assuming you can boot the livecd/dvd?
> 
> what does lspci -v say about the card? I didn't buy the card yet, however I was thinking about it. At this point I am trying to find a card between $100-150 with 8 ports. 
> 
> ah!  Well, I'm not going to try to convince you based on my experience setting up a dell server yesterday, but your card sounds exactly like the one in the server I set up and it worked perfectly with a 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 kernel (arch/x86_64) using the ServerWorks MegaRaid driver.
> ...

 I have 5x 500GB sata drives in a raid5. The raid used to be quiet fast, but then I had to throw in a sata pci controller. Since then my performance has been shit and I am looking for a good controller.

hdparm cached reads 914mb/s

hdparm bufferd disk reads 61mb/s

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

06:01.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
```

----------

## Dairinin

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

> Did anyone get this card to work in gentoo?

 

Looks like this is LSI SAS 1068E, so mptsas should work. One thing is the possibility of Dell using it's own pci vid and pid, so maybe you'll need to add them to the module's source.

----------

## Cr0t

I got the card to work, however the performance is horrible!

Onboard SATA controller with some el-cheapo PCI sil card...

```
/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1732 MB in  2.00 seconds = 865.60 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  596 MB in  3.00 seconds = 198.53 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1740 MB in  2.00 seconds = 869.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  626 MB in  3.00 seconds = 208.39 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1738 MB in  2.00 seconds = 869.06 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  588 MB in  3.01 seconds = 195.45 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1730 MB in  2.00 seconds = 864.57 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  602 MB in  3.00 seconds = 200.55 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1724 MB in  2.00 seconds = 861.80 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  612 MB in  3.00 seconds = 203.66 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1700 MB in  2.00 seconds = 850.13 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  608 MB in  3.02 seconds = 201.26 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1696 MB in  2.00 seconds = 847.60 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  618 MB in  3.00 seconds = 205.91 MB/sec
```

Now with all hds connected to that new dell sas6 controller...

```
/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1640 MB in  2.00 seconds = 819.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  484 MB in  3.00 seconds = 161.32 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1614 MB in  2.00 seconds = 806.53 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  480 MB in  3.01 seconds = 159.68 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1610 MB in  2.00 seconds = 805.10 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  526 MB in  3.00 seconds = 175.19 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1586 MB in  2.00 seconds = 792.55 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  480 MB in  3.02 seconds = 159.18 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1604 MB in  2.00 seconds = 802.16 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  512 MB in  3.01 seconds = 170.04 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1610 MB in  2.00 seconds = 804.85 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  496 MB in  3.12 seconds = 159.07 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1592 MB in  2.00 seconds = 795.30 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  510 MB in  3.00 seconds = 169.92 MB/sec
```

----------

